# this is for all you old timers from LA



## IndianScout (Oct 2, 2012)

any of you remember B&N Car stereo on Alondra and Lakewood blvd, was an ugly blue building but a HUGE car audio shop for back in the 80's, they did everything from installs to decals and lettering to a full repair shop.

I cut my teeth at that shop, worked there 2 years, little short guy named Bob was the mgr there if memory serves me right..

any of you ever go there or remember the place?


----------

